# Stealth heater 250W!



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

My electricity bills normally at $200. But this month i plug in the Stealth Heater 250W for my 75gal tank and the bills jumps to $512! Is this normal? do stealth heater eat a lot of electricity?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

250W*24hr*30days=180kW.hrs*$0.14/kW.hr(what I pay) = $25.20 That's assuming the heater is on 24/7, which it shouldn't be. That's about the same as an older computer. Tanks do up your electric bill, they have heaters, lights, pumps, and you may need more air conditioning to cool off the room, but that's ridiculous. Time to read the fine print in your bill and check for extension cords siphoning your power to the neighbor's pot growing shed. My electricity is up because they are charging more for each kW-hr because they have to buy natural gas for their plants, up because they started charging extra in the summer month and up because I'm now in a city and they can charge a "franchise fee". Find your old bills and see how much more power you are really using. I really think that if your heater was messed up and used $300 worth of electricity, your tank would be boiled fish soup.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, really; something is wrong, but it's not this new heater.
Unless of course it IS the new heater because it has a short in it that somehow makes it use an astronomical amount of juice without burning up, but that's just crazy talk.
No, I can't even guess what the problem is, but I'm sure that unplugging your heater won't fix it.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Just as an aside, if you are referring to older PC's having 250 watt power supplies and new ones having 500+, truth is most older computers consumed under 100 watts even under heavy load and most newer ones still consume under 200 (unless you have 2 video cards, for example). A heater however will use the full amount of wattage it is rated for a long as it is on.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well they could theoretically take 250W, and that doesn't count the monitor, router, printer, etc. A heater is usually on about 1/10-1/3 of the time so its in the same order of magnitude. More than a radio, less than a fridge.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

there are 28 tanks running here where i am, and the bill only gets that high in the peak of summer (air con) and the dead of winter (heat). not the heater doing this. time to check other things.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

If you have an air conditioner, check the freon level and make sure that the themometer in the air conditioner is functioning correctly. We had crazy high electric bills last summer and it ended up being the thermometer in our air conditioner. The air was coming on all the time and it was still warm in the house (so we figured it out). My fish tanks got blamed, but it wasn't them.


----------

